# Need your help jd 6415 electrical issue



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok anyone experience this my dealer jd cant get to me til next tuesday and cant seem to tell me what problem maybe

Ok pto, ac , radilo and im cutting I turn on lights to signal buddy across field, radio and ac immediately cut off,

Then dask lights come on red stop yellow warning and four more acroas top

I return to shop check Check all fuses specific the radio,ac as they share same fuse,

All is ok no blown fuse I checked every fuse

I dis and re connected negative battery terminal thinking computer would re set no change

I unplugged light switch which I turned on that caused all this nothing no chage

I checked the power side on fuse space there is no power getting to fuse where it would cross fuse and run radio and ac

I asked jd if there is a master breaker or fuse they say no

I still.have tach gas speed and temp guages

What else can I try this joker is just to hot inside to bale

Also machine runs fine.no problems


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Middle,

Not sure what the problem is but obviously if your not getting power then the AC is not gonna work. Is there anyway you can wire around the fuse/radio connection and put a inline fuse directly to the battery just to get it working?????? Just a thought.

Kyle


----------



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

neighbors john deere lets you read trouble codes on the digital readout in the dash. if yours has readout, read the owners manual and figure out how to read the codes


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Well guys it got worse today

Like I mentioned lights flashing and no power going to ac blower and radio circuit

While baling today tractor just shut off, I tried to restart and nothing

It cranks fine I again checked all fuses all good

Tried swaping out a couple relays nothing

Put a test light to the two wires runnning to top of injector pump no power found

I am at a complete loss, anyone know where they put the main computer in these things


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MiddleTn, Call the JD dealer salesman that you used and ask him for the name of the previous owner and see if you can get any direction as to what could be going on. There are several guys on this site that use the 64 series, maybe one will see this post and give you a direction to look. Regards, Mike


----------



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

they have two to three computers. they are located behind the cab, below the window. did you try reading the diagnsotic codes?


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Where would code be displayed all I see on dash.is.lights I have the stop. yellow warning and four red lights across top the oil transmission and hydro temps

I unplugged the two wire harness going.to fuel injector pump they which are brown and white

I put a light on it with key on and nothing shows hot

Man I am lost


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Unfortunately the 6415 does not display trouble codes. Not very likely your problem but you might check and make sure every thing is properly grounded. I have had ground problems do some crazy things before.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok thanks will check that


----------



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought that it might have digital readout for mph, pto speed, rpm etc thats where the neighbor's shows the codes.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes this dash is different I got jd mechanic here now they even sent one from corp very nice they doing a process of elimination def a electric issue not power out of cab to fuel pump

The story continues


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

What did they find wrong?
Thanks


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

well three machanics later and 5 hours of labor charge to me, they decided to recheck the two main fuses which lead from the front of the battery area that feed the tractor.

One of the main 80 amp fuses where blown. I saw them look at them within the first 5 minutes, but they mised it..they replaced it and everything came back alive.

no one can tell me what caused it..........have you ever bought a 450.00 fuse from john deere,,, I have...makes you think...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

$450 for a fuse??? From that price I'm assuming the only place in the world you can get it is from John Deere?


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

it is really a 4.00 fuse to include tax...but since it took JD 5 hours to track it down they where very happy to past that cost onto me and call it labor...what a joke...i call it incompentence


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks MiddleTn, I am glad you got it fixed. Now I know where to look if it ever happens to mine. 


middleTn said:


> no one can tell me what caused it..........have you ever bought a 450.00 fuse from john deere,,, I have...makes you think...


I would think the dealer would be too embarrassed to write out a ticket for that much for a fuse, even if they had that much labor in it.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

The next question I would have to ask is what went wrong to make an 80 amp fuse blow?? There must be a short somewhere that needs to be fixed.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

oh yea thats was the best. they have no idea what caused it. i made them run it for a couple hours in lot with everything on...they could not get it to trip again..so i am at a loss and agree there is something somewhere wrong...but i do have a pocket of 80 amp fuses for now...so far so god...we see this weekend...


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

You would think any "good" mechanic would check the fuses FIRST!!!!! I would have to talk to the manager and if nothing else plea my case a bit. That is outrageous. At least now you have it fixed and can hopefully get some hay up with the good weather coming this week.

Kyle


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

middleTn said:


> well three machanics later and 5 hours of labor charge to me, they decided to recheck the two main fuses which lead from the front of the battery area that feed the tractor.
> 
> One of the main 80 amp fuses where blown. I saw them look at them within the first 5 minutes, but they mised it..they replaced it and everything came back alive.
> 
> no one can tell me what caused it..........have you ever bought a 450.00 fuse from john deere,,, I have...makes you think...


That sounds like both of our Deere dealers, and because of that attitude of our local deere dealers, on this farm if it green it is growing. All equimpent is red, blue or yellow. Oh and by the way I was born wearing a green diaper with a deere on it !!
Yea it hurts to use red,blue or yellow equipment, but if you get ripped a new one enough you learn and go elsewhere and avoid the pain!!

scrapiron


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Amen brother


----------

